# Review: ZiZa Platinum Whites



## Tony Lane (Dec 1, 2007)

Recently (today) installed a set of ZiZa Platinum White bulbs (H7) in my Golf. Took a ****ty cell phone pic to show the difference between some Sylvania base model bulbs ($8/each) and the ZiZa's. 








As you can see, the ZiZa's are on the left, and the cheapos are on the right. Noticeable difference for sure. The ZiZa's look like a 5K HID bulb. Nice clean blueish-white, no purple, nothing over the top. Just right. 
Not bad for $36 shipped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Link to bulbs: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Ziza/ES11130/


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Review: ZiZa Platinum Whites (Tony Lane)*

I'll bet that the stock Sylvania's you just replaced with these ZiZa's actually put out more light on the road. If the swap was purely aesthetic then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but if you were looking to upgrade your lighting then


----------



## Tony Lane (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Review: ZiZa Platinum Whites (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

You're probably correct. However, I wanted a cleaner light, and had a burnt out Sylvania so figured what the hell.


----------

